

There is no correlation between having a college degree and coding ability - tanglesome
http://www.wsj.com/articles/heres-a-thing-coders-can-skip-college-1427985222

======
sytelus
This is far from "profound" insight. Learning write some code is not so much
more difficult than learning to speak and write new foreign language. However
ability to debug to find the cause of the problem and write sleek elegant
maintanable code is whole another game. Solving a problem by applying
computational methods is yet completely different thing. For example, ask a
person who can "code" to write a program to find median of large set of given
numbers as fast as possible and they would falter.

